# who wanna pick up Myoung?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone..

Mike Young NPM chief editor isnt going 2 the Ga16DE meet on friday. his car is @ HS for testing still.... (boo..)

if we all try to convince him 2 come .. maybe someone can come pick him up .. hehe =P


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

yes please do, i wish project 200sx would be there though


----------

